# High Oestrogen Levels ~



## SoSoft (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi 
I am new to this, but was eager to join since I am not getting the advice or information i needed from the fertility centre i am attending.
I started Fostimon injections in January but they treatment was cancelled because the doctors said that my oestrogen levels were too high. I have just started treatment again and i am currenlty inecting Buserelin( Suprefact) to suppress my ovaries, but the doctors have said that my oestrogen levels are high and cannot take Fostimon until they level . What does this all mean, what is my body doing, not sure if too much oestrogen is a bad sign, anbody going thru anything similar.?

XXXX

SOSoft


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Sosoft

Welcome to FF. Glad you joined us. Sorry I cannot answer any of your specific questions but I am sure someone will come along and
help you out. Sounds like you are having a difficult time with your centre if they are not explaning things to you. I usually make a very specific list of questions before I go and see my fertility dr as I tend to go blank once I sit in her office. I hope things work out for you.



Caline x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi SoSoft,
                Welcome to fertility friends its a great site for advice and support, we are all so friendly.

I'm sorry i Haven't got an answer for you Hun, but someone will be along shortly to help.


                                                    All the best

                                                  Strawberries x


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi SoSoft and welcome to FF.
Again I can't answer you're question hun, but wanted to wish you luck with forthcoming tx. I am currently having my 1st ICSI and downregging at the mo also. This site is very friendly and supportive and you will get some links to help you out soon.


Good luck.

Noodlez.xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF SoSoft 

I have tried a site search for *oestrogen levels are high*

And quite a number of post's are in peer support, 
this one could be helpful I found it searching for *Fostimon * 
CLICK HERE

If you can give me a few ore details I will be able to give you some links to help you find your way around FF faster, and specificly for you 

Wishing you Friendship  &   


We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats)
It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through 

*Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT*
Miss TC and Kate or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc.

If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes 

For more info on Newbie Night  
*CLICK HERE**



~Dizzi~
*


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sosoft and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems in trying for a baby. You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try.

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## SoSoft (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the Great Tips ,Ladies, I shall start drinking away....... and praying for the best outcome.

Love

Feeling SoSoft xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------

